# The School of Research Science



## etait81

Hi All, 

Does anyone have any information about this school? Does anyone work there? I have an interview on Friday and am swatting up.

All help appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## JadeEXPAT

Hello, I had an interview and am thinking about accepting the job. Two people interviewed me and one of them was the principle. She was very professional and very nice to talk to. The school looks great from the websiteand I love the enquiry-based curriculum that they offer.


----------



## etait81

Hi,

I think interview went well. I agree, the Head was very professional and made me feel at ease. Have you had an offer? What position were you interviewed for?


----------



## justforus

Don't work there. Have you not looked at the TES forum?! Have you not noticed the amount of 'vacancies' every year?


----------



## JadeEXPAT

Yes, I have had an offer and the position I applied for is a Kindergarten Teacher


----------



## Sweeety

*Hello there,*

I have a telephone interview for a job application with this school and i was wondering if anyone knows what sorts of questions will they ask, i'm a bit nerves please help


----------



## JadeEXPAT

Sweeety said:


> I have a telephone interview for a job application with this school and i was wondering if anyone knows what sorts of questions will they ask, i'm a bit nerves please help


Make sure you know about the enquiry-based curriculum and you have read all the info on their website! They asked me about my teaching and why I am a good teacher!


----------



## Sweeety

Thanks for that will check it out


----------



## beaniebops

Sweeety, you should also send your cv to the Sheffield Private school as they are currently recruiting.


----------



## Sweeety

Thank u beaniebops, whats the website?


----------



## beaniebops

Welcome to The Sheffield Private School 
i have an interview with them in the next hour...so fingers crossed


----------



## Sweeety

*Best of luck*

wish you the best


----------



## jkhanom

Sweeety said:


> wish you the best


Hi I am currently thinking of applying there and was wondering if you have any information?


----------



## MissS_185

I've got a job there - please no one saying anything negative as there's know going back for me now!!! Lol! 

If anyone else from the UK is going pm me so we can chat as I won't know anyone in Dubai!!!!! Eeeek!


----------



## Justmeagain

MissS_185 said:


> I've got a job there - please no one saying anything negative as there's know going back for me now!!! Lol!
> 
> If anyone else from the UK is going pm me so we can chat as I won't know anyone in Dubai!!!!! Eeeek!


Hi there Can anyone advise me with regards to this school? Miss_185 how is it going there?


----------



## maths.teacher

The best place to go for any information on International schooling is the TES teaching overseas forum. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## royals1

*School of Research Science*

Hi,

I have a job interview for a post at the SRS Dubai and was wondering if anyone could give me some honest opinions on the school.

Thank you all in advance


----------



## lxinuk

I would but I don't know anything about them sorry :-(


----------



## butterfly1206

*SRS/Sheffield Private*



MissS_185 said:


> I've got a job there - please no one saying anything negative as there's know going back for me now!!! Lol!
> 
> If anyone else from the UK is going pm me so we can chat as I won't know anyone in Dubai!!!!! Eeeek!


Hi is anybody able to provide me with any information on either the School of Research Science (Primary) or the Sheffield Private School? Both have advertised positions but before I apply I wanted to know if people recommend working there?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## sam H

Hi did you accept this job? ???


----------



## sam H

royals1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a job interview for a post at the SRS Dubai and was wondering if anyone could give me some honest opinions on the school.
> 
> Thank you all in advance


How did you get on with your interview? Primary or secondary?


----------



## dizzyizzy

No threads have disappeared. If you use the search function properly you will find it.


----------



## AmyWales13

But that posts has disappeared lol x


----------



## saraswat

AmyWales13 said:


> But that posts has disappeared lol x


Posting of defamatory content is against the forum rules ....


----------



## Bear7

*SRS Dubai*

Hi, 
I'v been offered a job here. Can anyone offer advice or their views on school? Where are staff originally from? What is accommodation like? 
Thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy

Someone joined the forum to leave some feedback about the school (which we had to remove due to forum rules) however the feedback was not generally very positive.


----------



## Bear7

Thanks for prompt reply, I will take this into account.


----------



## MrsHonest

*SRS Dubai*

To anyone who is interested I am currently working at SRS and will be very happt to provide any information required. I did previously post a detailed description of the school on here, however it was removed. The website's rules forbid any and all defamatory content. This is unfortunate, as I too was looking for information about the school before moving out here last year, but was unable to find anything.


----------



## MrsHonest

royals1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a job interview for a post at the SRS Dubai and was wondering if anyone could give me some honest opinions on the school.
> 
> Thank you all in advance


I am currently working at SRS. Note: according to forum rules, any and all defamatory content is not allowed.


----------



## dizzyizzy

MrsHonest said:


> To anyone who is interested I am currently working at SRS and will be very happt to provide any information required. I did previously post a detailed description of the school on here, however it was removed. The website's rules forbid any and all defamatory content. This is unfortunate, as I too was looking for information about the school before moving out here last year, but was unable to find anything.


This is to comply with the local UAE defamation rules which are very strict.

You are welcome to exchange private messages with your feedback though.


----------



## MrsHonest

dizzyizzy said:


> No threads have disappeared. If you use the search function properly you will find it.


Hi, my thread was removed as any and all defamatory comments are not allowed. Needless to say, it is extrememly challenging to give an honest account of my experiences at the school when the, 'If you cannot say anything nice, don't say anything at all' rule applies.


----------



## MrsHonest

dizzyizzy said:


> This is to comply with the local UAE defamation rules which are very strict.
> 
> You are welcome to exchange private messages with your feedback though.


Thank you, this is very useful


----------



## dizzyizzy

MrsHonest said:


> Hi, my thread was removed as any and all defamatory comments are not allowed. Needless to say, it is extrememly challenging to give an honest account of my experiences at the school when the, 'If you cannot say anything nice, don't say anything at all' rule applies.


As explained previously - is not us, is the local laws and we have to comply with them otherwise the local authorities may block us.

Just sent you a PM though


----------



## Bear7

*Srs*

Hi

Just basic questions- what percentage of the children are emratis? How would you describe the behaviour? 

Salary wise- as a teacher with few years experience what is the expected range? 

Also can you enlighten me on the accommodation? Are all staff housed together, are visitors allowed do they have to sign in? 

Feel free to PM me, 

Thanks


----------



## MrsHonest

Bear7 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just basic questions- what percentage of the children are emratis? How would you describe the behaviour?
> 
> Salary wise- as a teacher with few years experience what is the expected range?
> 
> Also can you enlighten me on the accommodation? Are all staff housed together, are visitors allowed do they have to sign in?
> 
> Feel free to PM me,
> 
> Thanks


Hi, 

I cannot PM you until I have posted 5 posts (I think this is my 5th one actuallly!). Needless to say, after working at SRS for a year, I felt obliged to joing a forum and provide prospective teachers/parents with information about the school. 

I have tried to answer your questions as best I can:
- Around 70% of pupils are Emirati
- I cannot comment on their behaviour 
- Teachers salaries are decided on a teacher-by-teacher basis depending on: experience, nationality, responsibility, family circumstances, connections within the school, amongst other factors. 
- The accomodation is at Ghoroob in Mirdif near Mirdiff City Centre. The majority of staff are situated there (although not all). It is as on Facebook & Youtube and most staff are happy with it - apart from the lack of a swimming pool!
- Visitors are allowed, depending on who they are/why they are visiting (as with any school) and they must sign in.

I hope that helps!


----------



## Bear7

Thank you, 

Hope I'm not bombarding you with questions. 

Is there an option of taking an housing allowance?


----------



## MrsHonest

Bear7 said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Hope I'm not bombarding you with questions.
> 
> Is there an option of taking an housing allowance?


No, there is not.


----------



## GemmaP

Hi 

I am considering applying for a job at this school anybody any thoughts?


----------



## missmanchester

Hi Mrs Honest, 

Are you still at the school? Can I ask you some questions about teaching?


----------



## missmanchester

Hello there, has anybody else taken the plunge and taken up their offer for SRS?


----------



## missmanchester

MissS_185 said:


> I've got a job there - please no one saying anything negative as there's know going back for me now!!! Lol!
> 
> If anyone else from the UK is going pm me so we can chat as I won't know anyone in Dubai!!!!! Eeeek!


Hi MissS, I too have accepted a position here. Fingers crossed! Will you be teaching primary or secondary?


----------



## maths.teacher

Good luck!


----------



## missmanchester

I've got a feeling I'm going to need it! Thanks mathsteacher: do you work there?


----------



## maths.teacher

missmanchester said:


> I've got a feeling I'm going to need it! Thanks mathsteacher: do you work there?


Don't work there but before I applied to teach in Dubai did loads of research. Found out that there's only a handful of schools where I would work in.


----------



## missmanchester

I think its difficult to judge before you get there. I have seen some negative reviews about SRS Dubai online but I have decided not to let that put me off and try my hand. If it doesn't work out, it doesn't work out and I will move schools when I can. How long have you been in Dubai and how has your experience been so far?


----------



## BritishQTS

*Hi*



etait81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone have any information about this school? Does anyone work there? I have an interview on Friday and am swatting up.
> 
> All help appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



Hello

Would appreciate any feedback on school of research science.
Thanks


----------



## mancteach

Would really appreciate a pm exchange with someone who has worked at or is working at the school of research science ...


----------



## UAE.expat

Could you please list those schools.


----------



## UAE.expat

Now you have been there for a year, are you enjoying it?


----------



## missfrancesca

Hello,

I have a telephone interview with SRS tomorrow morning and wanted to know what questions they asked or if it was more of an informal chat? Any help would be fab! Thank you!


----------



## mlml

Hi...I have an interview with this school tomorrow. Not getting a great vibe about the school from the posts on this forum but I was wondering if anyone with some knowledge of the school could tell me about it I would be very grateful! Please PM me if necessary... Thanks


----------



## Fredrick_p

Are u primary or secondary?


----------



## Fredrick_p

I have just tried to msg u


----------



## Fredrick_p

Not allowing me to, I am not able to write on here what I want to say


----------



## arabianhorse

Fredrick_p said:


> Not allowing me to, I am not able to write on here what I want to say


You need to post 5 times, before system will allow you to PM.

Forum rules apparently


----------



## Idil_Kilic

Hi All 

I am a Secondary School Science Teacher from London. I also have a telephone interview tomorrow morning with SRS. 

I must say these posts are freaking me out a little bit. I can't imagine what the school must be like if people are saying they 'can't post on the forum'.. 

I'm new to this whole thing - but have gathered I need 5 posts before anyone can actually PM me to reveal the "truth"..  This is worrying!! Especially since the general view of the school has not changed since the posts back in 2013!!! 

Please someone help!! 

Idil


----------



## Idil_Kilic

mlml said:


> Hi...I have an interview with this school tomorrow. Not getting a great vibe about the school from the posts on this forum but I was wondering if anyone with some knowledge of the school could tell me about it I would be very grateful! Please PM me if necessary... Thanks


mlml.. can I just ask about your telephone interview? What sort of things did they ask. 

My interview is at 7:00am tomorrow morning (they only let me know tonight), so I don't even know if you'll get a chance to see this before my interview. 

Thanks


----------



## Toontyrannts

*Job offer*

Hi,

I have been offered a job at srs this week. I'm a little unsure following mixed online reviews. Anybody in the same boat? What's it like compared to uk schools? Staff turnover? 😕


----------



## Toontyrannts

*Job offer SRS*



MrsHonest said:


> To anyone who is interested I am currently working at SRS and will be very happt to provide any information required. I did previously post a detailed description of the school on here, however it was removed. The website's rules forbid any and all defamatory content. This is unfortunate, as I too was looking for information about the school before moving out here last year, but was unable to find anything.


Hi there,

Im hoping you can give me advice on working at SRS. I have been offered a job last week for Sept 15. I am concerned about the number of negative reports.

I would really appreciate your help.

Thank you.


----------



## Toontyrannts

Hi, Just wondered did you take the job in the end? I have been offered a job for Sept 15 and am still considering it.


----------



## missblush

Hi, can I ask how long it took for contracts and things to come through? I was told I had been accepted but waited weeks for things to come through. Starting to get frustrated.


----------



## englishteacher1

Hi missblush,

Did you get your contract through? I am starting at SRS in August!


----------



## missmanchester

Good luck to all of you. PM me for more info.


----------



## Stevkav11

Hi, I've accepted a primary post at the school. Looking forward to it despite negative posts on here.


----------



## missblush

I've still not received anything! Been in contact via email & phone. Starting to get very frustrated.


----------



## missblush

Can I ask who you have been in contract with from the school? You can PM instead of putting there details on the site. Thank you!


----------



## englishteacher1

I've not posted 5 times yet so can't PM yet. I received my contract about three weeks after signing the offer letter.


----------



## Miss 11

*School of Research Science*

Hello, 

I'm new to the site, and have seen all the negative reviews about SRS and was hoping for an opinion from someone who has, or currently works there. 

I'm a primary teacher and have been offered a position for September however, I don't want to accept something that will potentially bring misery in the long run. I'm hoping to move to Dubai for an experience whilst doing something I love and I want to love it whilst I'm there. 

Any help or advice would be hugely appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## simply me

Miss 11 said:


> Hello, I'm new to the site, and have seen all the negative reviews about SRS and was hoping for an opinion from someone who has, or currently works there. I'm a primary teacher and have been offered a position for September however, I don't want to accept something that will potentially bring misery in the long run. I'm hoping to move to Dubai for an experience whilst doing something I love and I want to love it whilst I'm there. Any help or advice would be hugely appreciated. Thanks



Have you read it's khda report? It has a 20% teacher turnover. It won't be easy teaching there too. Lots of hyper impolite students, you better be a really tough teacher to control them. 

Good luck


----------



## adventure_teacher

Hi everyone!

Just wondering if anyone has had their contract through? I'm trying to get in contact after accepting the original offer so I can hand in my resignation but it seems to be difficult to talk to anyone by any mode of communication.


----------



## MariaMc

Stevkav11 said:


> Hi, I've accepted a primary post at the school. Looking forward to it despite negative posts on here.


Hello, how has your experience been so far? I'm about to send of my application for an August 2017 start. Would you recommend the school?


----------



## edelldoran

Hi Maria,
I was wondering do you still work at this school or can you give me any information about it? I’ve been offered a post but the negative reviews are a tad off putting


----------



## edelldoran

MariaMc said:


> Stevkav11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I've accepted a primary post at the school. Looking forward to it despite negative posts on here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, how has your experience been so far? I'm about to send of my application for an August 2017 start. Would you recommend the school?
Click to expand...

Hi Maria,
I was wondering do you still work at this school or can you give me any information about it? I’ve been offered a post but the negative reviews are a tad off putting


----------

